# Reading the Beach -- What is this?



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

So I have been scouting out the area I will be going on a trip to Florida. What is this structure? I'm assuming it is rocks, which would mean this is full of fish, right?








Thanks!Tight Lines!


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

This is a better depiction, a little further down the beach.
View attachment 19657


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Attachment says invalid.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like grass on the bottom to me.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

wdbrand said:


> Attachment says invalid.



Did this one work?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

AbuMike said:


> Looks like grass on the bottom to me.


That is what I thought at first, but it looked too segmented so I thought it may have been broken up rocks


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like grass, and not the fun kind


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> That is what I thought at first, but it looked too segmented so I thought it may have been broken up rocks


Got Fish?

What area of Florida is this ? I lived there for over 40 years.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Got Fish? said:


> Did this one work?
> View attachment 19665


It is a Rock Reef. NC fellas too used to looking at Grass coming out of Oregon Inlet or Hatteras Inlet, they may also be under the influence.

Secret Spot in Florida Dave.

Fish will be around it, likely more so during high tide and at Dawn and Dusk.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Not the fun kind?*



1BadF350 said:


> Looks like grass, and not the fun kind


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iadu_P7zdhg


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

It's where fish go use the bathroom ..that is why there are dark marks there..... Everybody knows that!!! 

So you are reading the beach ehhh ??? Are you planing your attack by air??? Is your your recon photo up to date, or did you just fly your drone over it? I sure hope you have a tactical advantage and your Intel is up to date so you cwan snweek up on thwose wascally fwish... Sorry I just couldn't resist..

Seriously....It changes all the time especially here..storm surge, tidal currents etc. Walk or ride down the beach and look for sandbars, holes, cuts, or troughs... Watch a few videos and/or go with someone who knows how on how to read the surf.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Secret Spot in Florida Dave.


Funny . . . To me, it looks like some of the structure found at Blowing Rocks Preserve in Jupiter, FL.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dang it.... There's that whole show and tell thing again...I just knew he couldn't help himself...he wanted us to know how well he knew FL.

GARBO JUST TOLD HIM WHAT IT WAS!!!

I think the "Got Fish" guy knows where it is.. He ( Got fish?) specifically said he was going on a trip to the location he pictured..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Funny . . . To me, it looks like some of the structure found at Blowing Rocks Preserve in Jupiter, FL.



Secret Spot is nearer Boca Raton.

Keep searching...


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

HAHA! Those picture were all at Palm Beach


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Can't beat rocks on the beach. Always fish around them. Here is were I fished for years in FL.


















But you all know this.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I used to snorkel around Red Reef Park in my younger years and there was a similar structure near shore there. I don't recall seeing anything but some small reef fish around, except for the Barracuda of course. The "good" fish were probably just smart enough to stay out of sight from me splashing around.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Coquina reef


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

grass or rocks, you should fish it


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Secret Spot is nearer Boca Raton.
> 
> Keep searching...



Hmm . . . OK.

How about Gulfstream Park in Delray Beach, south of the beach walkover, behind the Canadian Club ? 

The Yamato Rock area or just north of it, behind the Ambassador 1 ?

Highland Beach ? 

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

You might also want to check out Coral Cove Park, south of Blowing Rocks Preserve . . .

*https://www.google.com/maps/place/Coral+Cove+Park/@26.9624645,-80.0780456,260m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x88df29cb3a8225a9:0x702457f3c416475a!8m2!3d26.9634451!4d-80.0788305*


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Shhhh Garbo.. Dave is a Florida EXPERT...
he will "one up ya " every time


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pictures are better then a thousand words. Fish the rock area you might have a day like this. This was my best beach fishing spot for years in Venice FL. Then they replenished the beach and covered all the rocks.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Shhhh Garbo.. Dave is a Florida EXPERT...
> he will "one up ya " every time


*How you doin' ?*


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

Man, that guy looks.... special.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

letmefish said:


> Man, that guy looks.... special.


"Enzo Amore" . . . WWE wrestler.


----------

